# amp problem



## avengerx43 (Jun 22, 2005)

Hello everyone, i have a 1993 240sx convertible i am installing a rockford fosgate 201s amp with two 8" sub boxes, the amp is 600 watts and the two cuspid model bb-802c boxes are rated at 650 watts each, the head unit is a blaupunkt, it is 2 years old and works great, when i tried to hook up the amp, following the instructions to the letter, the light on top of the amp did not come on, i double checked all the connections and checked for power, all good, the amp and subs are brand new, am i doing something wrong or did i just get a bad amp, please help.


----------



## DylanC (Aug 28, 2005)

avengerx43 said:


> Hello everyone, i have a 1993 240sx convertible i am installing a rockford fosgate 201s amp with two 8" sub boxes, the amp is 600 watts and the two cuspid model bb-802c boxes are rated at 650 watts each, the head unit is a blaupunkt, it is 2 years old and works great, when i tried to hook up the amp, following the instructions to the letter, the light on top of the amp did not come on, i double checked all the connections and checked for power, all good, the amp and subs are brand new, am i doing something wrong or did i just get a bad amp, please help.


If your getting power to the amp, and the light is still not coming on.. You either have a bad amp, or possibly a blown fuse. Check the fuse in the amp, and also the inline one near the battery. Also make sure you have a good solid ground... not grounded to a painted surface.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I have a similar situation.

i have a blaupunkt HU and a pio premier amp. The amp is 4 channel.
All cables are connected properly and when I turn on the radio the amp lights up (red light on amp) but no sound.
i don't have the amp manual so I don't know what the light colors mean.
All fuses are ok.

Seth


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Seth, check your preamp connections to be sure there is signal coming through them to the amp. Take a look here, maybe it will help:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=103569


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
I'll have to check for a signal at every connection.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I used my multimeter and I got good signal on power/ground but nothing on the rca's or speaker outs.
I don't know if I have the multimeter set correctly or even have the right multimeter. I guess I'll have to hook up an ipod to the amp to see what happens (using a mini-jack -> rca output).

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Nope,
Ipod RCA didn't work either and it works on my home stereo.

So the amp is dead then? What could be fried?

Seth


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Check the simple stuff once more (any switches, knobs or buttons not where they should be) then pull the amp and take it somewhere and have it tested.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I had best buy bench test it and they said it was dead. Powers on, but won't pass a signal.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So,
I sold that one on ebay, bought a less impressive 280w kenwood unit, and wired it up and now it works, plus fits under the seat with some room to spare.

Seth


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

avengerx43 said:


> Hello everyone, i have a 1993 240sx convertible i am installing a rockford fosgate 201s amp with two 8" sub boxes, the amp is 600 watts and the two cuspid model bb-802c boxes are rated at 650 watts each, the head unit is a blaupunkt, it is 2 years old and works great, when i tried to hook up the amp, following the instructions to the letter, the light on top of the amp did not come on, i double checked all the connections and checked for power, all good, the amp and subs are brand new, am i doing something wrong or did i just get a bad amp, please help.


If the light doesn't come on, I'm guessing the fuse is blown, power is not getting to it, or the remote or speaker signals aren't getting to it.

A speaker wire crossed perhaps? That'll do it too.


----------

